# Network configuration problem?



## bijoy_franco (Jul 19, 2010)

have configured network in freebsd8 on amd 64 machine with ADSL2+router modem. Following is the configuration done in /etc/rc.conf


```
ifconfig_em0="inet 192.168.1.3 netmask 255.255.255.0"
defaultrouter="192.168.1.1"
```

But Internet is still not working. Is there any thing else to be done? How do i know if the modem is supported or not?

Thanks in advance
Bijoy


----------



## bijoy_franco (Jul 19, 2010)

*network configuration problem*

in btw, i use BSNL Broadband services and the modem they supplied is 
Model: UT300R2U of the Company UTStarcom and it is ADSL2 + Router


----------



## mk (Jul 19, 2010)

/etc/resolv.conf put the ip address of your dns server here.
man resolv.conf for further reading.


----------



## Beastie (Jul 19, 2010)

If your router has a DHCP server, a *ifconfig_em0="DHCP"* line alone would be enough.


----------



## bijoy_franco (Jul 20, 2010)

Have configured DNS through Sysinstall yesterday. pinging IP(192.168.1.3) and gateway(192.168.1.1) is done properly but pinging DNS(218.248.255.146) is throwing up "Destination Net unreachable" error. 

On the other side, Modem is indicating green light for Power, DSL and Ethernet properly but not blinking for Internet.

Thanking you

Bijoy


----------



## SirDice (Jul 20, 2010)

bijoy_franco said:
			
		

> On the other side, Modem is indicating green light for Power, DSL and Ethernet properly but not blinking for Internet.


Your modem isn't logged in on the internet.


----------



## bijoy_franco (Jul 20, 2010)

In that case, how do i know the source of the problem?

Thanking you
Bijoy


----------



## SirDice (Jul 20, 2010)

Login on your modem, see if it's online or not. In any case, it's not a FreeBSD problem.


----------



## bijoy_franco (Jul 20, 2010)

is there any chance that the modem is not supported by the OS. My modem is Model: UT300R2U of the Company UTStarcom and it is ADSL2 + Router


----------



## bijoy_franco (Jul 20, 2010)

Since i dont have Xorg installed, i cannot login the web interface of modem anyway.Can i login through the terminal. Pls bear with me as i am newb.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 20, 2010)

The modem/router is irrelevant went it comes to FreeBSD. It supplies a standard ethernet TCP/IP connection.

Read the manual of your modem on how you can configure it.


----------

